# Baby Dylan



## Geo (May 25, 2015)

Hey guys. I'm coming to you all today on behalf of my daughter and my grandson, Dylan. Dylan was born July 10,2008. After only 6 short weeks of life, he passed away August 27,2008 of S.I.D.S. No explanation, no reason, no ones fault other than heaven needed one more angel. My daughter is a single mother raising her remaining son, my grandson Kayden. She started a gofundme so she can place a headstone on Dylan's grave as he only has a marker right now. I am going to link the gofundme page and if you can, please send in a few dollars. The gofundme amount will not cover the stone and having it set but if we can get that amount, I will be able to cover the rest.

http://www.gofundme.com/v28z4f7g


----------



## butcher (May 25, 2015)

Geo, I tried to make a donation, it would not work on that site.
can you give out a PayPal account we can donate to?


----------



## Geo (May 26, 2015)

The same as for all the other times, [email protected] 

I don't know why it's not working and that's a big problem. I'll see if I can figure it out. Thank for for letting me know and also thank you for anything you can spare.


----------



## Geo (May 26, 2015)

The gofundme account is working properly and is accepting donations now, thank you.


----------



## acpeacemaker (May 26, 2015)

Even though we all know my circumstances I'd like to help anyway I can. Facebooked and tweeted. Had around 2,500 followers on my art pages. A couple of individuals has insisted on me doing a painting for the cause. I did this before for a friend that had a rare form of nasal/sinus cancer. It brought him almost $2k. So I might do something coming up in the next week or so. Now to come up with a subject to paint. 8) 

Take care,
Andrew


----------



## Geo (May 26, 2015)

Andrew, that is very thoughtful of you. Thank you very much. If anyone would like to donate any objects or material to be refined, you can send it to me and I will refine it and place the refined metal up on auction, here on the forum, to be sold to the highest bidder. The gofundme will be up for a year or until the goal has been reached so there should be plenty of time.


----------



## Geo (Jun 5, 2015)

I want to thank you all from the bottom of my heart for the donations and well wishes. I wanted to bump this up for anyone that hasn't seen it. Please take the time to share this among your social media circles. This is something that is necessary for the healing process and it's just heartbreaking to use a map to find your son or grandsons grave because there's no stone marker.


----------



## acpeacemaker (Jun 5, 2015)

Getting ready to start on something this next week. Trying to come up with some grabbing ideas. Anyone have anything they'd possibly be more interested in? Open for ideas.
Just brainstorming. This was a 10 min sketch put on a shirt for grins. 
Andrew


----------



## everydayisalesson (Jun 6, 2015)

Hey Geo, this is Mike in Ohio. Take that box I sent you and put it towards the stone. I know its not much, but it will help a little.

Mike


----------



## Geo (Jun 6, 2015)

Thank you Mike, that is very generous of you. I will dig it out tomorrow and start to work on it.


----------

